# Makro ausführen wenn neue Seite (Word)



## deusfalsus (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie heißt das Ereignis, wenn eine neue Seite in Word angelegt wird. Ich meine nicht document_open() oder document_new() sondern hauptsächlich, wenn Seite zwei anfängt. Bei weiteren Seiten wäre es mir schon egal.

Wie kann ich also Code zu diesem Ereignis starten?


Andere Frage zum selben Problem:
Kann man den Seiteneinzug auf Seite 1 beschränken, so dass er ab Seite 2 auf volle Breite geht? Dann wäre Frage 1 hinfällig.


----------



## Silberchen (28. September 2011)

Unter "Seite Einrichten" (in Office 2007 unter Seitenlayout zu finden) kann man bestimmen, ab wo ein bestimmter Abschnitt beginnt. Die Abschnitte können dann auch unterschiedliche Seitenränder haben.


----------

